# Some nice old pictures. What do you think?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Went through the ol computer and found these pictures from a few weeks back. Wont be on snow for another week but in the mean time what do you guys think of these? I like a few of them and think some are pretty nice. If you have any criticism or things you think would help make them better PLEASE share them. I know color correction COULD be one of them but I kinda like the slight distortion. Its not as boring.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Rossbobs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats awesome dude. ive always wanted to try rails but i just started out this year. ive been up 3 times now and i think im almost ready


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Great shots!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipJ (Mar 8, 2011)

CBK park. I like the setup. Went on Sunday. Sweet pics.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Best thread you have ever made.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the good vibes guys. Hoping to get more shots once I get back on snow. In the meantime does anyone have any ideas to help make the pictures we take any better?


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

How old/year are those pants? Someone I know has the same ones, wondering when they got em'


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> How old/year are those pants? Someone I know has the same ones, wondering when they got em'


I think they are last year pants but I got them this year. DC Banshee.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the kid in the last picture has his bindings too close.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys. All the nice feedback is awesome. 

By the way here is a picture of what the board I was riding in these pics looks like now.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

what happened to that beautiful board?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> what happened to that beautiful board?


Broken rail that I did not see was screwed up+Back 270 on practice = death of my beautiful Amy.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> Thanks for all the good vibes guys. Hoping to get more shots once I get back on snow. In the meantime does anyone have any ideas to help make the pictures we take any better?


I am no photo pro, but the first step would be a better camera. I am assuming those were done with a point and shoot.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> I am no photo pro, but the first step would be a better camera. I am assuming those were done with a point and shoot.


Actually (with the exceptions of the pics of my broken board) They are actually stills from my Go Pro. I am not really into photos but am not good enough for a video part and have no editing software anyhow.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

damn....that board looks like it took a beating. 

BTW, nice pics.


----------

